# May someone please help me sex my betta?



## kaaii (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi, I am new to the website I was searching around google in order to find websites that could help me determine the sex of my Petco Baby Betta, Bubba. I had owned a betta fish before when I was a kid but this is the first time that I had gotten one on my own, so I wanted to make sure that I gave my fish a "good" home. I was taught that fish could live in like 1/2 gallon containers so here I was at Petco thinking that my 2 gallon tank would be greatt!  So after I set him up I went online to look at other people's experiences with Petco baby bettas & found out a whole lot of information that I was not aware of .. so I plant to upgrade to a 10 gallon as soon as my little guy (or girl .. I'm not quite sure, haha) gets a little older. He currently has an under gravel heater but no filter just yet, the one that my tank came with was too strong for the little guy so I decided to take it out & just keep up with the water changes. I am planning to get the Penn Plax Small World Filter today because I heard that it is gentle enough for Bettas, unless someone has another one to refer me to that is better?

So, sorry that was long D: But anyways, could anyone please help me sex my betta &tell me his fin type because I have been going back & forth on it. I got him on June 1 and he has grown considerably  Thank you for your time!

Here are pictures of him not flaring:
















& Here is a picture of him flaring (better view of finnage)








&Here is another picture of him flaring (better view of his head)








I'm sorry for the bad quality of the pictures, I used my iPhone & Bubba hardly stays put, haha. The pictures don't do him justice, he is so much more vibrant in person<3

* I'm sorry, I am new here & I have no idea how to delete this thread ): I meant to put this in the Betta Chat forum.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

looks like a male, by looking at how long the fins are


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd say male by the fins and the beard when he's flaring.


----------



## kaaii (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, okay thank you


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

...


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Looks like a male as for the tail not sure as I am new to Betta keeping. I have a Crowntail the same colors Royal Blue. He sure is a pretty little guy best wishes to you and your new baby !


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

beard and long pelvic fins = male  congratz


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

his ventrals are also very masculine  i'd say he's a veil tail too. very cute :3


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

He is a Royal Blue Male VT (veiltail).  A 2 gallon is fine for a betta, if you want to upgrade, that's great!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This thread has been answered multiple times and also the same thread in the betta chat section. This message is just so everyone knows.


----------

